# Occhi neri



## Leda (25 Settembre 2016)

Io so cosa combinano gli occhi neri.
Foderano di viola gli altri sguardi
poi si confondono con l’eclissi di luna.
Caricano a salve l’arma della notte,
sparano un urlo contro il primo che capita.
Sono oro, smeraldi e una zattera
nei Mari del Sud.
*
Ennio Cavalli


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2016)

Bella !!!! Non la conoscevo :up::up::up:


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta;bt10988 ha detto:
			
		

> Bella !!!! Non la conoscevo :up::up::up:


Felicissima che ti sia piaciuta! Ogni tanto rispolvero piccoli tesori che ho messo da parte nel corso del tempo


----------



## Woland (25 Gennaio 2017)

Molto graziosa questa poesia e non conoscevo questo poeta. A me piace la poesia, devo dire soprattutto che ho una predilezione per i poeti d'amore sudamericani.


----------

